# UCLA Production/ Directing FALL 2020



## LorraineC (Sep 12, 2019)

Hey guys!

I'm stating my college application for UCLA MFA in Production/Directing. They are asking me to write a 2 page treatment for a short film. Can you give me any tips to write it? What kind of stories are they looking for? What do they expect from it? More describing, more interesting ending? anything could help...

thank you!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 13, 2019)

Bump - anyone else applying?


----------



## KelseyMcGee (Jan 30, 2020)

I haven't seen anyone else post here. Did anyone else get an interview request today?


----------



## Guanqing Lin (Jan 30, 2020)

KelseyMcGee said:


> I haven't seen anyone else post here. Did anyone else get an interview request today?


I also got the interview request today, and I applied the documentary direction. I think all documentary students got an interview notification today 😆


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 3, 2020)

Hey those of you who got the notification: are the interviews in-person or online? Or do you choose? 🤔


----------



## Guanqing Lin (Feb 3, 2020)

Johnella18 said:


> Hey those of you who got the notification: are the interviews in-person or online? Or do you choose? 🤔


You can choose it. They said there is no advantage to an in-person interview. But I choose to do an in-person interview.


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 3, 2020)

Guanqing Lin said:


> You can choose it. They said there is no advantage to an in-person interview. But I choose to do an in-person interview.


Oh okay. Are they making a day of it like some of the other schools? Tour, class sit-ins, or is it just the interview?

Thank you for responding!


----------



## Guanqing Lin (Feb 3, 2020)

Johnella18 said:


> Oh okay. Are they making a day of it like some of the other schools? Tour, class sit-ins, or is it just the interview?
> 
> Thank you for responding!


I didn't get any response from them now after they send me the interview notification, but I think it's just the interview


----------



## KelseyMcGee (Feb 7, 2020)

Mine is later today! I am nervous but excited.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 7, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 8, 2020)

KelseyMcGee said:


> Mine is later today! I am nervous but excited.


So how did it go?


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 8, 2020)

KelseyMcGee said:


> Mine is later today! I am nervous but excited.


Also are you documentary too? Just curious if interviews went out for narrative too. 🙂


----------



## KelseyMcGee (Feb 8, 2020)

It went OK--I was pretty nervous but I think it was fine! I applied to documentary!


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2020)

While you wait for more info.... Weigh in on your picks for tonight in this thread:






						Film & TV Discussions - 2020 Oscars Discussion
					

It is 5 am here and I am waiting for Oscars held in 2 hours, but I think I am going to fall asleep just before the awards part.. nooo.  But the Oscars are at 5pm PST so you have 5 more hours. That's enough for sleep. :)



					www.filmschool.org
				






And get that Oscars bingo card. 🤣


----------



## Ep317 (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi guys! Soo it looks like that from the excel files from previous years, the interview requests for film production were sent out around mid February and all at once (I saw on the document from 2018 that all the interview requests were sent out on the 14th of Feb specifically). So unless something has changed, we should be hearing something back soon! Especially considering the fact that the documentary track has already been notified!


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 14, 2020)

Yeah but last year they didn't get notified until the first week of March, like the 3rd or 4th. So maybe we'll hear back sometime between now and then?  🤔


----------



## Ep317 (Feb 14, 2020)

Johnella18 said:


> Yeah but last year they didn't get notified until the first week of March, like the 3rd or 4th. So maybe we'll hear back sometime between now and then?  🤔


Woah that late?! If the interview requests will go out in March then I wonder when we will hear about the final decision 😥


----------



## Chris W (Feb 14, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> Hi guys! Soo it looks like that from the excel files from previous years, the interview requests for film production were sent out around mid February and all at once (I saw on the document from 2018 that all the interview requests were sent out on the 14th of Feb specifically). So unless something has changed, we should be hearing something back soon! Especially considering the fact that the documentary track has already been notified!



Here's all the applications in our database sorted by interview notification date.

And here's some tips on how to use our database;









						How to use the Film School Application Database & Tracker
					

Thanks to our many members, the FilmSchool.org Application Database and Tracker consists of over 2,300 applications that date back to 2015, making it one of the most advantageous tools on the website. Here's how to use it.



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## yintao (Feb 18, 2020)

I just got an interview notification from UCLA!  BTW I applied for narrative


----------



## charlottehuang (Feb 18, 2020)

yintao said:


> I just got an interview notification from UCLA!  BTW I applied for narrative


Is it an interview request from a professor or an official email from department?


----------



## afilmcionado (Feb 18, 2020)

I also got UCLA today. It was a department email and they specifically said do not email faculty.


----------



## BazookaB (Feb 19, 2020)

Congratulations on the interviews guys! 

I have also applied but haven’t heard back yet. Any chance they notify international applicants separately? 

UCLA is my top school tbh, really hoping to hear from them. I interviewed with USC a few weeks back but I guess my UCLA application wasnt strong enough to land me an interview/. Nevertheless, keeping my fingers crossed! 

All the best for your interviews!!


----------



## charlottehuang (Feb 19, 2020)

BazookaB said:


> Congratulations on the interviews guys!
> 
> I have also applied but haven’t heard back yet. Any chance they notify international applicants separately?
> 
> ...


I’m also an international student. Haven’t got anything back yet.😓 UCLA is also my dream school too

By the way, does anyone know most of the students usually spend 4 years completing the program, or spending 3 years is also common? It seems that 4 years is really a long way to go


----------



## Chris W (Feb 19, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> It seems that 4 years is really a long way to go


Columbia is FIVE! 🤯


----------



## Leopold (Feb 19, 2020)

yintao said:


> I just got an interview notification from UCLA!  BTW I applied for narrative


what time do you schedule ?


----------



## yintao (Feb 19, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Is it an interview request from a professor or an official email from department?


it’s from an official email


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 19, 2020)

yintao said:


> I just got an interview notification from UCLA!  BTW I applied for narrative


Me too! Surprising too I wasn’t expecting anything until March.


----------



## charlottehuang (Feb 19, 2020)

Congratulations to everyone who got the interview request!!!
UCLA seems to be the school with the least application requirements which only ask for a film treatment LOL ( so it should be really strong and impressive enough...)
But at that time I also found there was a session for us to upload our video files, I’m wondering does anyone also submit the video even if they didn’t state it?
And due to the record of previous years, it seems that the requests will be sending out still the beginning of March?
Keep finger cross!!!


----------



## Johnella18 (Feb 20, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got the interview request!!!
> UCLA seems to be the school with the least application requirements which only ask for a film treatment LOL ( so it should be really strong and impressive enough...)
> But at that time I also found there was a session for us to upload our video files, I’m wondering does anyone also submit the video even if they didn’t state it?
> And due to the record of previous years, it seems that the requests will be sending out still the beginning of March?
> Keep finger cross!!!


I didn’t submit a video. I actually didn’t see that option either. But if a school doesn’t ask for something, it’s best just to follow their instructions. You never know their reasoning behind it. 

I’m so confused by the early interview notifications that I’m not even looking at previous years’ applications anymore. Lol. You just never know what’ll happen


----------



## sguilford (Feb 20, 2020)

I also got an interview invite. It said they were really impressed with my application. Did everyone's interview request say that?


----------



## yintao (Feb 27, 2020)

Leopold said:


> what time do you schedule ?


I scheduled for March 7th


----------



## bonbonlee (Mar 3, 2020)

Hello, is there anyone who has been interviewed? How’s that feeling?


----------



## andy001 (Mar 3, 2020)

bonbonlee said:


> Hello, is there anyone who has been interviewed? How’s that feeling?


 Would love to know this feeling any day now.. hopefully. Have they only interviewed international applicants or domestic too?


----------



## jorge92 (Mar 3, 2020)

I interviewed this past weekend and everyone was super friendly and inviting! Also got to tour the facilities and it was nice seeing all the different sound stages being used by students for their films.


----------



## andy001 (Mar 3, 2020)

jorge92 said:


> I interviewed this past weekend and everyone was super friendly and inviting! Also got to tour the facilities and it was nice seeing all the different sound stages being used by students for their films.


Thats awesome! For the directing/writing track right? when did you get your interview notification?


----------



## jorge92 (Mar 3, 2020)

andy001 said:


> Thats awesome! For the directing/writing track right? when did you get your interview notification?


Yeah, the narrative directing program. I was notified on the 18th for the interview and I believe they go on until March 14th (Fridays and Saturdays).


----------



## afilmcionado (Mar 3, 2020)

jorge92 said:


> I interviewed this past weekend and everyone was super friendly and inviting! Also got to tour the facilities and it was nice seeing all the different sound stages being used by students for their films.



What did you talk about with the interviewers?


----------



## jorge92 (Mar 3, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> What did you talk about with the interviewers?


Mostly about my application. Spent quite a bit on my background and then did the pitch towards the end. Felt more like a nice conversation than an interview as they do their best to put you at ease.


----------



## Johnella18 (Mar 3, 2020)

jorge92 said:


> Mostly about my application. Spent quite a bit on my background and then did the pitch towards the end. Felt more like a nice conversation than an interview as they do their best to put you at ease.


Did they say anything about your pitch? I'm working on mine now and I'm trying not to overthink it but I'm not sure if I'm just telling them a story or trying to sell an idea lol or myself


----------



## jorge92 (Mar 3, 2020)

Johnella18 said:


> Did they say anything about your pitch? I'm working on mine now and I'm trying not to overthink it but I'm not sure if I'm just telling them a story or trying to sell an idea lol or myself



They asked me to describe the pitch visually at the end but that was pretty much it. I don’t think we spent much more than the 2 minutes allotted for it. Makes me kinda nervous now that I think about it!


----------



## Johnella18 (Mar 3, 2020)

jorge92 said:


> They asked me to describe the pitch visually at the end but that was pretty much it. I don’t think we spent much more than the 2 minutes allotted for it. Makes me kinda nervous now that I think about it!


Don't be nervous I'm sure it was fine. They did say not to think too hard about it and to just have fun. Which is hard to do when you're trying to impress someone lol but I think that's probably the best thing to do


----------



## Steven (Mar 3, 2020)

Hi everyone，I also have applied for this program at UCLA. But I haven't heard anything yet. Personally, one of my friends in Columbia told me that the film program at UCLA is suffering from a financial problem. They couldn't afford the budget as they mention on the website for the support of student educational projects, even some professors are leaving because of their decreasing salaries. Has anyone heard of that? I hope it wasn't true aha. Good luck to everyone who got the interview!


----------



## Johnella18 (Mar 4, 2020)

Steven said:


> Hi everyone，I also have applied for this program at UCLA. But I haven't heard anything yet. Personally, one of my friends in Columbia told me that the film program at UCLA is suffering from a financial problem. They couldn't afford the budget as they mention on the website for the support of student educational projects, even some professors are leaving because of their decreasing salaries. Has anyone heard of that? I hope it wasn't true aha. Good luck to everyone who got the interview!


How would your friend from Columbia know that though? Since it's a completely different school you know? 

Either way, don't listen to rumors. If you have questions or concerns about faculty leaving or not having the resources for certain projects just ask them. Best to get these things straight from the horse's mouth then to sit and worry about secondhand information that might not even be completely true.


----------



## Steven (Mar 4, 2020)

Johnella18 said:


> How would your friend from Columbia know that though? Since it's a completely different school you know?
> 
> Either way, don't listen to rumors. If you have questions or concerns about faculty leaving or not having the resources for certain projects just ask them. Best to get these things straight from the horse's mouth then to sit and worry about secondhand information that might not even be completely true.


Oh, Thanks for your advice Johnella! Actually, my friend in Columbia told me that his friend at UCLA told him that. So it is more than second-hand information ahaha. Never mind,  you are right! I should have asked UCLA directly. Wish you the best luck!


----------



## hailee (Mar 4, 2020)

Johnella18 said:


> Did they say anything about your pitch? I'm working on mine now and I'm trying not to overthink it but I'm not sure if I'm just telling them a story or trying to sell an idea lol or myself


Only talk about your pitch in visual terms. Don't tell them anything verbatim about the story. I made that mistake and was told to start over


----------



## Johnella18 (Mar 4, 2020)

hailee said:


> Only talk about your pitch in visual terms. Don't tell them anything verbatim about the story. I made that mistake and was told to start over


Thank you for this! I'm probably still gonna do it wrong lol. So basically only what the viewer would see if it were a film?


----------



## hailee (Mar 5, 2020)

Johnella18 said:


> Thank you for this! I'm probably still gonna do it wrong lol. So basically only what the viewer would see if it were a film?


Yes, make sure when you're preparing the pitch for the short film concept, you have a strong visual description for it as the viewer would see it on the screen. 

No problem! I wish I had known about that before my interview


----------



## KelseyMcGee (Mar 10, 2020)

I found out yesterday I was waitlisted! Has anyone else heard back yet?


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 10, 2020)

KelseyMcGee said:


> I found out yesterday I was waitlisted! Has anyone else heard back yet?


Did you receive an e-mail or via the portal?


----------



## Johnella18 (Mar 10, 2020)

KelseyMcGee said:


> I found out yesterday I was waitlisted! Has anyone else heard back yet?


Damn I haven't even had my interview yet. Lol. It's this weekend.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 10, 2020)

UCLA is suspending in person classes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1237514026776547328


----------



## Baby5teph (Mar 12, 2020)

Hey, has any international student heard from UCLA? I haven't heard a peep.


----------



## Ep317 (Mar 12, 2020)

Baby5teph said:


> Hey, has any international student heard from UCLA? I haven't heard a peep.


Nothing yet .. I wasn’t even interviewed so I’m afraid it’s kind of over for me


----------



## BazookaB (Mar 12, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> Nothing yet .. I wasn’t even interviewed so I’m afraid it’s kind of over for me



Me neither! Wonder how long we're gonna have to wait. They should just send the rejections and rip the band aid off lol.


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (Mar 12, 2020)

BazookaB said:


> Me neither! Wonder how long we're gonna have to wait. They should just send the rejections and rip the band aid off lol.


I haven’t heard a word either, I do wish they would just send rejections already. I’m relieved others are in the same boat 😬


----------



## KelseyMcGee (Mar 13, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> Did you receive an e-mail or via the portal?


I received an email!


----------



## sguilford (Mar 13, 2020)

Ep317 said:


> Nothing yet .. I wasn’t even interviewed so I’m afraid it’s kind of over for me





BazookaB said:


> Me neither! Wonder how long we're gonna have to wait. They should just send the rejections and rip the band aid off lol.





itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> I haven’t heard a word either, I do wish they would just send rejections already. I’m relieved others are in the same boat 😬



I just had my interview today and they said it would definitely be a few weeks before I get a decision. I don't know if that applies to everyone, though.


----------



## andy001 (Mar 13, 2020)

If we haven’t received an interview as a domestic applicant is it safe to say it's official?


----------



## Johnella18 (Mar 14, 2020)

sguilford said:


> I just had my interview today and they said it would definitely be a few weeks before I get a decision. I don't know if that applies to everyone, though.


How was it? Mines today and I’m definitely overthinking the pitch lol


----------



## Johnella18 (Mar 14, 2020)

I had my interview! I overthought for no reason. It went great!  🙂


----------



## sguilford (Mar 16, 2020)

Johnella18 said:


> I had my interview! I overthought for no reason. It went great!  🙂


That's awesome! Mine was good, but I didn't love the questions they asked. I did it online and I think due to technical difficulties my interviewers were 20 minutes late. I definitely feel like I sold myself better in the LMU interview (and lo' and behold I was accepted there) whereas the application process and interview structure of UCLA didn't really give me the same chance to express myself. But I'm not complaining, I have great options no matter what UCLA's decision is.


----------



## Johnella18 (Mar 16, 2020)

sguilford said:


> That's awesome! Mine was good, but I didn't love the questions they asked. I did it online and I think due to technical difficulties my interviewers were 20 minutes late. I definitely feel like I sold myself better in the LMU interview (and lo' and behold I was accepted there) whereas the application process and interview structure of UCLA didn't really give me the same chance to express myself. But I'm not complaining, I have great options no matter what UCLA's decision is.


Yeah they were 11 minutes late for me! I was legit in the middle of sending an email and then I was going to LEAVE. Then bam they popped up on my screen and didn't even acknowledge their tardiness. (but whatever lol) I liked some of the questions because it made me relax before the pitch but they were surprising and not like the other interviews I've had. It was way more chill. Like zero pressure. Maybe because they didn't have much to talk about based on what we submitted? Idk. But I'm not stressing over UCLA either. I think I know where I'm going already.


----------



## osmosedge (Mar 17, 2020)

does anyone know when will UCLA start sending acceptance/rejection letters?


----------



## Lukexlace (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi y’all! First post here. I happy to inform you that I got my admission offer yesterday via phone call! My interview was Friday March 6. I’m excited to see who else gets in!! I’d love to connect with anyone here


----------



## Chris W (Mar 19, 2020)

Lukexlace said:


> Hi y’all! First post here. I happy to inform you that I got my admission offer yesterday via phone call! My interview was Friday March 6. I’m excited to see who else gets in!! I’d love to connect with anyone here


Congrats! See this thread for how to access the UCLA private forum:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## osmosedge (Mar 19, 2020)

Lukexlace said:


> Hi y’all! First post here. I happy to inform you that I got my admission offer yesterday via phone call! My interview was Friday March 6. I’m excited to see who else gets in!! I’d love to connect with anyone here


I got my admission offer yesterday via phone call yesterday too! (I´m an international student)


----------



## Johnella18 (Mar 19, 2020)

Lukexlace said:


> Hi y’all! First post here. I happy to inform you that I got my admission offer yesterday via phone call! My interview was Friday March 6. I’m excited to see who else gets in!! I’d love to connect with anyone here


Was it a normal number? I missed a call yesterday but it was a weird number and now I’m wondering if it was them. Lol


----------



## Lukexlace (Mar 19, 2020)

Johnella18 said:


> Was it a normal number? I missed a call yesterday but it was a weird number and now I’m wondering if it was them. Lol


My caller ID read it as one of the professor’s names and I’d been expecting an LA number for a bit. I was surprised to see an actual name


----------



## dkimg21 (Mar 19, 2020)

Um yeah I got an email saying I was accepted. Still getting over the shock 🤮


----------



## jorge92 (Mar 19, 2020)

Based on info from years past, it seems UCLA notifies those accepted all on the same day. Keeping my fingers crossed to see if I made the waitlist.

Congrats to those accepted!  Stay safe out there!!


----------



## afilmcionado (Mar 27, 2020)

Has anyone heard anything this week?


----------



## yintao (Mar 27, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> Has anyone heard anything this week?


nothing lol


----------



## BazookaB (Mar 28, 2020)

I am tempted to write to them and ask!


----------



## BazookaB (Apr 2, 2020)

Any news folks? 

I wrote to them too but no response yet. I didn't make the interview cut either so I guess it's probably going to be a rejection. Ah well!

Congratulations to everyone who made it!

And wish you all are safe and healthy.


----------



## mol31203 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi guys
So I wrote to them and got an immediate response saying that “decisions will be made in the coming weekS.” I guess the waiting continues...


----------



## mariellis (Apr 8, 2020)

I just got a phone call yesterday --- I've been waitlisted! Wasn't expecting to hear anything after it seemed everyone else had already heard. It was a welcome surprise!


----------



## BazookaB (Apr 8, 2020)

mariellis said:


> I just got a phone call yesterday --- I've been waitlisted! Wasn't expecting to hear anything after it seemed everyone else had already heard. It was a welcome surprise!


Congratulations!


----------



## mariellis (Apr 15, 2020)

Just got the email— I’m in!!!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 15, 2020)

mariellis said:


> Just got the email— I’m in!!!


Congrats!


----------



## jorge92 (Apr 17, 2020)

I was waitlisted last week and just got my admission offer today for narrative directing! Beyond ecstatic!


----------



## Chris W (Apr 17, 2020)

jorge92 said:


> I was waitlisted last week and just got my admission offer today for narrative directing! Beyond ecstatic!


Congrats!!!


----------



## osmosedge (Apr 17, 2020)

we should make a group with all the accepted students!


----------



## andy001 (Apr 21, 2020)

OKay I have not heard one single thing from UCLA, and it's the last school on my list of all the programs I've applied to that hasn't given me a response. I have already been accepted to another program and have already made my decision. But just out of curiosity, is there a chance they're still sending out acceptances? I never got an interview either.


----------



## mariellis (Apr 21, 2020)

andy001 said:


> OKay I have not heard one single thing from UCLA, and it's the last school on my list of all the programs I've applied to that hasn't given me a response. I have already been accepted to another program and have already made my decision. But just out of curiosity, is there a chance they're still sending out acceptances? I never got an interview either.



From what I understand, UCLA has already sent out acceptance letters to their first choice pool. Now, they are accepting waitlisters on a rolling basis as their first choices either accept or decline their offers. So I think they may still be sending out acceptances, but only to waitlisted applicants. Although there is a chance some applicants could be waitlsited without knowing it (I know this has happened in the past). Congrats on getting accepted to another program! Wish you the best


----------



## sevs (Apr 23, 2020)

Does UCLA offer TA'ships, in-state tuition, other financial incentives of that nature to "continuing students" as part of their admissions offer the same way UT Austin does? The cost of a UCLA MFA— in-state or out-of-state— across 3, let alone 4 years is not small lol.


----------



## mol31203 (Apr 23, 2020)

sevs said:


> Does UCLA offer TA'ships, in-state tuition, other financial incentives of that nature to "continuing students" as part of their admissions offer the same way UT Austin does? The cost of a UCLA MFA— in-state or out-of-state— across 3, let alone 4 years is not small lol.


I think I asked them about this in my interview and the answer is no.


----------



## sevs (Apr 23, 2020)

mol31203 said:


> I think I asked them about this in my interview and the answer is no.


Right and to the point! Thank you.


----------



## KelseyMcGee (Apr 25, 2020)

I got a call yesterday! I was accepted!!! (I had originally been waitlisted).


----------



## Chris W (Apr 25, 2020)

KelseyMcGee said:


> I got a call yesterday! I was accepted!!! (I had originally been waitlisted).


Congrats!!!! That's awesome! 

If you're interested in joining the private UCLA group and getting the badge see this post here:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## cityboy4 (Apr 30, 2020)

I checked the UCLA Graduate Admission DESITION PORTAL, and it said there had not been any decision made. No waitlisted, no reject, no acceptance.  Does this mean I could still have a chance? 

I have a friend who was admitted to another university after that same university rejected her.


----------



## Chris W (May 4, 2020)

You guys may find this article interesting if you haven't seen it yet:














 Film School during COVID-19


					I hope everyone is doing well and staying safe during this uncertain time. This article today is going to be a little different from the norm! Chris had the wonderful idea of writing up a little something about how different film schools are handling the COVID-19.

I jumped on board immediately...
				


Kira
May 1, 2020
Category: Life at Film School


----------



## BazookaB (May 5, 2020)

cityboy4 said:


> I checked the UCLA Graduate Admission DESITION PORTAL, and it said there had not been any decision made. No waitlisted, no reject, no acceptance.  Does this mean I could still have a chance?
> 
> I have a friend who was admitted to another university after that same university rejected her.


I'm in the same boat as you! I didn't even receive an interview call. I got in everywhere else but no word from UCLA and I'm just really appalled at their lack of communication. I wrote a very strongly worded email to them just now. I've been trying to get information since the end of March! Let's wait and see if they reply this time.


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (May 5, 2020)

BazookaB said:


> I'm in the same boat as you! I didn't even receive an interview call. I got in everywhere else but no word from UCLA and I'm just really appalled at their lack of communication. I wrote a very strongly worded email to them just now. I've been trying to get information since the end of March! Let's wait and see if they reply this time.



Right there with you! And from what I've heard, many other applicants are frustrated about this too. I emailed them once (probably in December) about a financial aid concern and was told to email someone else and then never got a response. They've been so lame throughout this entire process. It's incredibly inconsiderate and pretty pathetic. I have committed to a different school so don't even mind if I get rejected, I'd just like some closure. Frankly, the reason I paid an application fee is for a thorough and fair review of my application and prompt feedback, which I received from every other institution I applied to.


----------



## andy001 (May 7, 2020)

BazookaB said:


> I'm in the same boat as you! I didn't even receive an interview call. I got in everywhere else but no word from UCLA and I'm just really appalled at their lack of communication. I wrote a very strongly worded email to them just now. I've been trying to get information since the end of March! Let's wait and see if they reply this time.


Any replies from them yet? I too am appalled at their lack of decency to at least give us an answer. Let me know if anything comes up because I am about to write and email myself!


----------



## andy001 (May 7, 2020)

itsnoteasybeinggreen said:


> Right there with you! And from what I've heard, many other applicants are frustrated about this too. I emailed them once (probably in December) about a financial aid concern and was told to email someone else and then never got a response. They've been so lame throughout this entire process. It's incredibly inconsiderate and pretty pathetic. I have committed to a different school so don't even mind if I get rejected, I'd just like some closure. Frankly, the reason I paid an application fee is for a thorough and fair review of my application and prompt feedback, which I received from every other institution I applied to.


I totally agree, I have had the exact same experience with them. Ridiculous! We paid 120 dollars for that application and there is no communication. Really says alot about their program. I too have already committed to another program but it is truly ridiculous.


----------



## BazookaB (May 7, 2020)

andy001 said:


> Any replies from them yet? I too am appalled at their lack of decency to at least give us an answer. Let me know if anything comes up because I am about to write and email myself!


Still no reply! I really don't know what to do anymore.. I'm just gonna enrol elsewhere now. Would have really appreciated some transparency through the process.


----------



## sevs (May 7, 2020)

Just received my decision via the graduate decision status portal (rejected), so anyone looking to receive final judgement might want to check again now!


----------



## itsnoteasybeinggreen (May 7, 2020)

sevs said:


> Just received my decision via the graduate decision status portal (rejected), so anyone looking to receive final judgement might want to check again now!


There we go! Finally! I guess they heard us, haha.


----------



## afilmcionado (May 7, 2020)

Mine still says no decision, I guess the drama doesn't end for some of us haha.


----------



## mol31203 (May 8, 2020)

sevs said:


> Just received my decision via the graduate decision status portal (rejected), so anyone looking to receive final judgement might want to check again now!


For some reasons I was unable to login (even though I entered the right password)... I guess it doesn't matter anyway. Don't think I can go study in the US this year anyway.


----------



## ases51140 (May 9, 2020)

mol31203 said:


> For some reasons I was unable to login (even though I entered the right password)... I guess it doesn't matter anyway. Don't think I can go study in the US this year anyway.



They will send a password to your e-mail box. However, it doesn't matter. They still show no decision on the website. I have committed to another school, so I just want to know the feedback of my application.


----------



## mol31203 (May 9, 2020)

ases51140 said:


> They will send a password to your e-mail box. However, it doesn't matter. They still show no decision on the website. I have committed to another school, so I just want to know the feedback of my application.


Thanks! still nothing from that website. Honestly at this point no one cares if one gets in or not, we just want a closure lol


----------



## andy001 (May 11, 2020)

just got mine on friday. FINALLY. Now I don't have to wonder what could have been!


----------



## Johnella18 (May 20, 2020)

Still nothing for me.  This is almost disrespectful. lol. I emailed them. I mean I know where I'm going but damn you can't leave people hanging like this.


----------



## ases51140 (Jun 3, 2020)

@Johnella18   Me too, I decided to attend LMU. However, I still want to know the answer.  😂  😂  😂


----------



## sguilford (Jun 17, 2020)

Finally got my rejection letter today! 🥳🥳🥳 Lol I'm going to my first choice which is USC so I am not complaining at all.


----------



## Johnella18 (Jun 21, 2020)

sguilford said:


> Finally got my rejection letter today! 🥳🥳🥳 Lol I'm going to my first choice which is USC so I am not complaining at all.


Lol dude still NOTHING for me. At this point I'm questioning if I even applied at all  😅 😅 but that expensive ass application fee on my account says otherwise so they better get to typing an email to me real soon. lol


----------



## Guanqing Lin (Jun 21, 2020)

😅😅I did the interview, but still not get any application result from them.


----------



## afilmcionado (Jun 22, 2020)

I was waitlisted today lol. Already committed to USC.


----------



## Johnella18 (Jun 26, 2020)

afilmcionado said:


> I was waitlisted today lol. Already committed to USC.


Me too!


----------



## Chris W (Jul 29, 2020)

Added Production Design and Documentary to the application tracker in case that helps everyone.


----------

